
TiDB in production: let's see how NewSQL works in real world - newsql
https://pingcap.github.io/blog/2017/05/22/Comparison-between-MySQL-and-TiDB-with-tens-of-millions-of-data-per-day/
======
c4pt0r
TiDB developer here, this is one of our early adoption user who is already
used TiDB in production for over 6 months, this case is quite a 'hybrid'
scenario, the workload contains both OLTP and OLAP but to the developer, only
MySQL dialect.

